# rant about useless doctor



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

I had to get a repeat prescription today for dotheipin (helps me sleep) but my usual, and very good, GP was on holiday so I had to see another member of the practice. This other doctor went through my notes and questioned whether I even had CFS and suggested perhaps I was just a bit 'depressed'. He tried to take away my lovely sleepy tablet and put me on prozac!!When I completely refused he questioned that CFS actually existed, making it obvious that he was one of those who thought it didnt, and had I had an AIDS test?? I was so cross I just got up and left and I'll wait for my GP to get back...I'll have a week of sleepless nights and aching joints now, exactly at the start of term when Ive got so much to do. Grrrrrr!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi BritchickSounds awful. I didn't think that Doctors could steamroller in like this on other's patients while they were away. I personally though have had some who indicated to me that IBS was "all in the mind"I ended up changing my practice as I was seeing a different doctor every time I went and had to explain everything time and time again. I don't think I saw my own doctor once.....Now I have a practice with only 2 doctors who also do drop in appointments which is much better. As for prozac, I was put on that when I hurt my back and lost a whole day. I remember my bf telling me at 7am he was going to work and me saying see you later. Then he came back in a few minutes later "I thought you were going to work" I said; his answer "I've been to work, its 6pm!"I stopped taking it after that....!


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

I had the same with a practice full of doctors...no-one noticed that all my symptoms could be ME and I was treated symptomatically...I think it is really bad that a doctor can suggest changing meds without knowing the full history...what if a more vulnerable person just agreed cos 'the doctor knows best'? it makes me so cross!!Glad I refused that prozac if it has those kinds of effects!!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

britchick, I think it would be perfectly reasonable for you to make a written complaint to the surgery's Practice Manager. I think I'm right in thinking that individual doctors have no business believing and saying that CFS is not an actual condition, because the government recognises that it is (as opposed to a doctor questioning your diagnosis of CFS, if you see what I mean). What a horrible, yet I'm sorry to say, not untypical experience for you.  I'm glad you had the self-confidence to just walk out of there are refuse what he was saying.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Britchick,How awful! Unfortunately, it seems like all CFS and Fibro patients have at least a couple of experiences like that. Just ridiculous!I'm so glad you stood up for yourself. Some doctors just don't keep up on the latest information, but still manage to think they know everything!







Grrr!!







Forgot to add,I really like Susan's idea of writing a letter of complaint!


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

I think I will write a letter to complain, but first Im going to talk to my Dr about it. I reckon she will be pretty cross as she already told me that some of the practice members were not sympathetic and were only interested in STD's, pregnancy and broken limbs. The only reason I took no notice of him was because even my doctor who diagnosed CFS didnt really know much about it, pretty much every thing I know I have found out myself (alot of thanks to the members and links on this board!)I really thought that a university medical centre would be more open minded!! And Im still angry about it, its bad enough having general people (grandmother, father etc) thinking that it is all in the mind without health professionals doing it too. Why on earth would I fake something that holds me back from everything I want to do??!!!!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

for britchick


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

britchick {{{{hugs}}}}  I'm sorry to hear you've had such an unpleasant experience from this doctor but as Susan highlights it is an all too common problem in this country. When I first started having all my ME/CFS problems my GP refused to investigate them and kept brushing me off saying it was depression and palming me off with anti-depressants. Nearly three years later I was still going along not knowing what was wrong with me until I went to see an occupational therapy doctor. Within seconds of walking in his door and telling him my symptoms he told me 'its quite obvious what it is - you have ME' the whole way throughout his appointment and for the whole day after I cried and cried. Not from sadness at having being told I had ME/CFS but relief at finally being believed - that was the first step on the road on learning to live and deal with this illness. When I went back to the GP and told him what happened he snapped at me ' well what difference does it make? depression or CFS its all treated the same'. That was when I realised that GP's are like any other human being - they are not all knowing - and just as opinionated and fallable as the next person. You are fully entitled to make a complaint about the behaviour of this doctor because you went there seeking medical treatment not a lecture on his opinions. I would urge you to take this up because you can bet if they have done it to you they will do it to someone else and maybe someone else more vulnerable and less assertive.Good for you for sticking to your guns! sorry to hear that the GP surgery are not very knowledgeable about the condition but I think its fairly common, well it has been in my experience. Big (((hugs))) for you xxxx


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

(((((britchick)))))You're right. It is stupid to think we would imagine an illness that prevents us from doing the things we want to do. Keep us posted as to what happens with your letter!


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

I am wondering if I have fm, I have a horrible weakness in my legs, they feel heavy, tired, weak,and almost feel like it is pulling or like it is out of place. Hard to take walks, they trob and ache. I used to walk all the time, If I stop and rest for awhile i recover quickly, but when i start walking there it goes again. I have some probs with my neck out of place and my hip hurts when I lie on the right side, like it is bruised. I have seen several drs, I have done physical therapy, first dr said it was my knee, I had this pain but could not tell where it came from, the 2 Dr says it is from the hip, I have had cat scans and exrays, it shows nothing and the drs just ignore the prob, I went to a Chiropractor and he goes work through the pain, I have insomnia, and I have thyroid probs and IBS, always feel tired, and wake up at times where i cannot catch my breath, now I am also on anxiety meds. I did see a neurologist, but he could not find the problem.So now what? Thanks, even if just letting me vent, Laura


----------

